# Picture of the Day



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Post one picture, per day, per member. It has to be Mountain bike passion related.

Cat 1 soon to be pro Liz K aka 3blackbikeSS


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

here's one....


----------



## interlude27 (Aug 18, 2008)

well looks like Scott just posted pic of the year...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn brother, no joke that is like pic of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

that pic is awesome its like she is telling the world "Hey I made it!"


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a capture from a vid of mine...


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

good stuff...where?


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

Scott forty G. said:


> Post one picture, per day, per member. It has to be Mountain bike passion related.
> 
> Cat 1 soon to be pro Liz K aka 3blackbikeSS


Scott,
Taos Gorge??


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

F.N.G said:


> Scott,
> Taos Gorge??


Gorge? What Gorge?

Oh, you mean GORGEous!


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

haha, if my bike was light enough to hold like that.... ah, the possibilites....


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

No, not in Taos....

I got some Taos stuff though from my recent trip... i'll post them up in a couple of days or so



F.N.G said:


> Scott,
> Taos Gorge??


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hard to beat yours*

Hard to beat yours! But I always like this view at Tahoe. Perhaps someone could Photoshop her into it.


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

That is an awesome picture Scotty! It definitely makes me wish I was there riding instead of sitting on a computer in mid Michigan!


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to ride!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

danguskhan said:


> That is an awesome picture Scotty! It definitely makes me wish I was there riding instead of sitting on a computer in mid Michigan!


Hey, I know from first-hand experience that there are some EPIC trails and photo ops in mid-michigan. The only things left in Michigan worth seeing are north of Flint :thumbsup:

(<---- lived in Detroit for 25 years)


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*my recent trip to New MexSSico*


----------



## brianpalser (Sep 29, 2009)

This is what mTb'ing in central Nebraska looks like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

as seen from the golden gate bridge on my SS ride over to the marin headlands and back from san francisco...


----------



## brianpalser (Sep 29, 2009)

That is awesome mikeb.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Where? That's easy! First half of Prime Cut!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Great shot! You aren't proud or anything, are you?

Congratulations to her!


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*Aspen Heaven*


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Hey, I know from first-hand experience that there are some EPIC trails and photo ops in mid-michigan. The only things left in Michigan worth seeing are north of Flint :thumbsup:
> 
> (<---- lived in Detroit for 25 years)


I totally agree. Michigan does have some beauty. However, Ive lived in the Portland, Oregon region for the last 6 years which spoiled me as far as close, accessible, natural beauty is concerned. 
I just need to stop my complaining and head north!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mt. Penn in Reading,Pa...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Double post... :madman:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

5 hours of riding and still 30 mins to finish


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

Singletrek pod Smrkem - Czech Republic


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Ft Custer, Michigan 2011, Tailwinds CX race, I got 3rd, ol' dog got 1st..


----------



## yodaopie (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't fall in.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

How about some Gooseberry Mesa/ Afterbike goodness..? 

Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

shelbster15 said:


> How about some Gooseberry Mesa/ Afterbike goodness..?
> 
> Enjoy:thumbsup:


to add to the afterbike stuff


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ This pic needs a caption bubble . . . "Now where the hell is the damn CAR!?"


----------



## trail (Sep 21, 2011)

giantbikeboy said:


> good stuff...where?


really great trail!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

AZT between Aspen Corner and Bismarck Lake......


----------



## 2MuchSole (Sep 17, 2011)

The Bridge and Green Sludge look awesome!


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Slowerthensnot Fixing Little Creek


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

*Dragon's Back*


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

evdog said:


>


Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Ft Benning


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*And the Author of this thread*

balancing quite well


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Eagle,Colorado*

Last fall pic


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Dense



Concord Park, Knoxville, TN


----------



## tjberry_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

tg - Dig the action fisheye shot... well done


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Moab, Utah - September 28, 2011.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

tjberry_1 said:


> tg - Dig the action fisheye shot... well done


 Must give the cred to my buddy Jay Goodrich ......I am just the rider, he is the pro behind the camera. Check out his work in the new DIRT RAG. "Of rides and ********"


----------



## GiantTalon29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Storm Mountain-- Black Hills South Dakota 4-21-12


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Sun rises,
Sun sets,
I think of riding.
Even in my sleep.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Introducing my daughter to some paved trails in the area.

Sent from the great outdoors using my Android.


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

@ scott forty G, Where is this trail in New Mexico? Nice trail and pix shots.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

akazan said:


> @ scott forty G, Where is this trail in New Mexico? Nice trail and pix shots.


Thanks Man.

The first picture where it is really green is on the Rim Trail in Cloudcroft. The 2nd picture with the Aspen background is in Southboundary trail in Angel fire.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Scott forty G. said:


> Post one picture, per day, per member. It has to be Mountain bike passion related.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful View


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Scott forty G. said:


> Post one picture, per day, per member. It has to be Mountain bike passion related.
> 
> Cat 1 soon to be pro Liz K aka 3blackbikeSS


*DR1* would be proud!


----------



## MildWillie (Sep 1, 2009)

Shafthouse Trail, Bridger Mountains


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

*Some jackwagon pee'ing on the trail!!! *








_Scottish Highlands_


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Whistler, Blue Velvet, about a week ago, disappointingly babe-free . . .

Screen cap from my GoPro btw. Ignore the sweat on the lens LOL.


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Liz Carrington aka 3blackbikes


----------



## ASUAviator (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Riding Joe's Ridge back in 2011.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*not mine the specy*

but the picture yes , after Passo del Lupo ( Wolf pass )


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

How I spent my summer vacation


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice shot. Thanks for keeping this POD stoke going Scott.

I'll add one.


or two:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

Chunk^^ !!!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

The top of the Sidewinder trail looking down on Ivins, Utah.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Just another day . . .


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

New Years Day, 2012, Slickrock trail, Moab. 18X zoom with the Colorado River in background, the water was brown but blue sky was reflecting off of it.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's a photo I took recently near Boulder, Colorado.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

from this summer


----------

